# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Nützliches Allerlei - von Linuxforen.de und sonstwo

## LX_Ben

Unter diesem fortentwickelnden Topic sollen Themen beleuchtet
und gesammelt werden, die dauerhaft nützlich sind, aber für
jeweils ein eigenes Topic zu dürftig ausfallen. Oder die als
Foren-Beiträge bereits ausgelotet sind, aber irgendwann 'im
Orkus untergehen.' Der erste (Einzel-)Beitrag wurde aus
aktuellem Anlass vorgezogen.
---
"PDF-Buch drucken" trotz Druckverweigerung im Acrobat Reader
und ähnlichen Tools (daher mit GV in SuSE8.2).

Für Windows gibt es Tools, die aber gekrüppelt oder lizenzpflichtig
sind - bei http://www.elcomsoft.com/  (Trial druckt nur die ersten 100 Seiten).

Mit Linux geht es aber ganz einfach und DIREKT! Ohne jedes Cracking.

Im konqueror Rechtsklick auf *.pdf - Öffnen mit - GV [ghost viewer]
ACHTUNG: Die Druckaufbereitung ALLER Druckprozesse (selektiert oder
ALL) dauert ziehmlich lange - als Workingkontrolle ist oben rechts
eine Laufbandanzeige '..processing..' zu sehen, wie sie auch im
angehängten Screenshot ersichtlich ist. 

1. Option 'Print marked' ist übungsbedürftig, aber funktioniert:
Auf der linken Laufleiste befinden sich im mittleren Teil so etwas
wie 'vier kleine Schachbretter' und eine Seiten-Laufleiste. Damit
kann man u.a. einzelne Seiten markieren - neben der Seitennummer
erscheinen dann rote Buttons. Welches Schachbrettchen die Seiten
markiert oder de-markiert, ist einfach herauszufinden (roter Button
erscheint). Wenn fertig - auf 'Print marked' klicken - und dann
beginnt die Laufbandanzeige '..processing..'.

2. Option 'Print all' - funktioniert bestens. Da das aber nur ein
Test werden sollte, musste ich vor dem Drucken von 1200 Seiten
schnell Offline am Drucker antippen und anschließend per Drucker-
symbol den offenen Job aus dem Druckspool entfernen

Als Test wurde die Datei Linux-Netzwerkadministration.pdf gewählt:
-rwxrwxr-x    1 root     users     3691189 2003-07-07 20:30
Damit ist nachgewiesen, dass der Druck auch mit den aktuell
angebotenen eBooks funktioniert. Nutzer von Laserdruckern mit
zwei Papierschächten zB. HP LaserJet4 Plus werden evtl. davon
überrascht, dass der Druck mal auf Papierfach1 und mal auf
Papierfach2 fest verdrahtet ist.

----------


## LX-Ben

1. Sofern eigene Beiträge genannt werden, handelt es sich um
aufgesammelte Erfahrungen - irgendwie 'steht man ja immer noch
auf den Schultern anderer.'

2. In diesem Beitrag geht es um eine Sicherheitskonzeption.
Was ist EDV ohne ein solches Konzept? Genau, "wie Hamster
auf der Rolle" - bei jedem Fehler geht es von vorne los.

Oft genug sind Beiträge zu lesen "Das .. habe ich gemacht -
jetzt passiert Folgendes - Hilfe was soll ich tun?" Auch
wenn Linux deutlich fehlertoleranter ist als die alte pcwelt,
es bestehen genug Unwuchten. Dazu Datenverluste bei Datenträger-
fehlern oder Fehlbedienung bei Stress/Übermüdung. Auch wenn
die hiesige Hilfebereitschaft sehr groß ist, werdet ihr oft
genug feststellen, dass ihr euch nur durch ein rechtzeitiges
Rückkehr-/Schutzkonzept selbst aus dem Sumpf ziehen könnt.
EDV-Rechenzentren arbeiten übrigens auch nicht anders, als
den 'worst case' als Sicherungsmaxime zu setzen.

Zuerst muss daher ein Datensicherungskonzept für die Rückkehr-
möglichkeit im Fehlerfall her. Die Suchen-Funktion in ALLEN
Foren nach *backup* (nur in Themen-Überschriften) bringt mit
175 Treffern zahlreiche Lösungsvarianten. Nach kurzer Durchsicht
- Zielgenauigkeit ist GUT! Auswählen muss jeder für sich. Dabei
kommt es nicht auf 'Was ist das beste Datensicherungskonzept'
an, sondern welches Konzept man/frau am sichersten beherrscht *).
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/sear...der=descending
oder http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/sear...der=descending
*) Als Privatanwender nutze ich noch immer zweiwöchentlich mein 
win-Driveimage2002 auf CDRW (nur ext2/3) - es ist einfach zu
bedienen, hat eine Prüfe-nach-Schreiben- sowie Verschlüsselungs-
Option und mehrmalige Datenwiederherstellungen fehlerfrei
gemeistert.

Um ein System im (notwendigen) Ruhezustand sichern zu können,
muss im Regelfall ein alternatives Linux gestartet werden. Im
Thema "Knoppix als Rettungs-CD; roots; Beispiele" wird eine
solche Lösung dargestellt. Gleichzeitig können nach Linux-
Start von CD auch essentielle Fehlerkorrekturen an Partitionen
durchgeführt werden.
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...threadid=87729

Wer über genügend Plattenplatz verfügt, sollte sich überlegen,
ob nicht generell mit einem duplizierten Bestand der Linux-
Hauptpartition gearbeitet werden sollte; schließlich gibt es
genügend RPMs, die nicht (voll) zur eigenen Distribution
passen oder gar fehlerhaft sind. Oder die neue Anwendung klappt
zwar, doch bringt sie nicht den erhofften Nutzen, und das
Entfernen ist problematisch. Folge: Das Hauptsystem würde wie
in der winwelt allmählich zugemüllt.
Hiergegen ist zum Beispiel "Wir bauen uns ein Testsystem UND
MEHR in 20 Minuten - am Beispl.Suse8.x mit grub/lilo" geeignet.
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...threadid=76117
Mit diesem Konzept wird das Arbeiten unter Linux wesentlich
ruhiger und stressfreier. Der Aufwand für das Einspielen der
endgültig zu übernehmenden Installationen/Änderungen auch in 
die Produktions-Partition fällt gegen den Nutzen kaum ins Gewicht. 
Nicht zuletzt kann man damit auch eine Minimal-Datensicherung 
realisieren - besser als sonst gar nichts.

Und dann gibt es noch die bösarigen Zeitgenossen, die unter
Linux zwar selten aber dann unverhofft und zum unbrauchbarsten
Zeitpunkt zuschlagen wollen. Hierzu gibt es das Thema "Virenschutz
und Malwareprüfer - Sammelbeitrag"
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...threadid=78742
Neuere Themen dazu finden sich per Suchen nach *viren* usw. Das
Nutzen dieser Möglichkeit ist umso wichtiger, als damit auch
bisherige und neuere Erfahrungen durch ergänzende Beiträge
Wissens-vernetzt werden sollten: Einzelkampf war gestern.

----------


## LX-Ben

"Der mc (midnightcommander) ist unter den Linuxusern sehr beliebt.
Ich persönlich nutze ihn als allzwecktool. Der mc macht prinzipiell
einen "normalen" Dateimanager überflüssig. Da der mc aber so viel-
seitig ist, ist schwer seine volle Macht zu erahnen und schätzen
zu lernen." schreibt Xonic - wie wahr: Unter Knoppix-CD vorhanden
und ermöglicht damit komfortables Editieren von Textdateien,
navigieren, die Struktur von RMP-Paketen ergründen und/oder in
deren READMEs VOR der Installation lesen..
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...threadid=78024

mozilla/mozilla firebird (nicht konqueror) - der Tipp zum Kopieren
in die Adressleiste: Oft genug habe ich einen Link in die Adress-
zeile zu kopieren. Während bei einigen Browsern nach Kopieren
mit Shift+Einfg die alte Adresszeilen-Eintragung gelöscht wird,
muss sich bei mozilla+firebird zunächst der Cursor in der
Adresszeile befinden, dann Esc antippen (bisheriger Link wird
nun revers dargestellt), und Shift+Einfg überschreibt dann den
bisherigen Link mit dem kopierten Inhalt.
---
Befehle, die man im Kopf haben sollte
=====================================
'fdisk -l (/dev/hda)' (per su) -  welche Partitionen gibt es
'df -m' - welche Partitionen sind eingehängt/gemountet
'pwd' - in welchem Verzeichnis bin ich
'whoami' - welcher User ist aktuell in der Konsole angemeldet
'find / -iname *test*' - alle Dateien mit *test* finden - als su anmelden
'kdirstat' - optische Verzeichnis-Summenanzeige mit Navigation
'which mozilla' - wo ist die Datei mozilla
'ls -la /opt/mozilla/mozilla' - ist mozilla 'x' und somit ausführbar?
'eject /mnt/zip100' - Wechseldatenträger zip100 umounten und auswerfen
'apropos disk (bash)' - alle man(uals) listen, die diese Themen beinhalten
'man quota' - Plattenplatzüberwachung mit quota (soweit installiert)
'clear' - Konsolenbildschirm löschen
'netstat -a/-an/-tulpe' - Status von Ports anzeigen
'ps -aux' - offene Prozesse mit pid anzeigen (ProcessIdNumber)
'kill xxxx' - Prozesse killen mit pid-number
'passwd' - Kennwort des angemeldeten users ändern
'kmenuedit' - das (grafische) KDE3-Menü bearbeiten zB. Einträge entfernen

Und diese Befehle sollte man ausgedruckt neben dem PC liegen haben:
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...threadid=74768

---
In der Konsole eine/mehrere Zeile(n) der Bildschirmanzeige kopieren:
Zeilen mit Mauszeiger markieren - Datei(oben anklicken) - kopieren.
Danach kann mit Shift+Einfg sowohl auf die aktuelle Konsolen-Zeile
als auch in eine Textverarbeitung kopiert werden.
---
Shell-Scripte-Syntax - "Programm 'start.sh' ist nicht auffindbar
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...threadid=83344

DVD mit MPlayer (und mehr mit Suchen-Funktion)
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...threadid=65739
libdvdcss und Strafrecht
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...threadid=87859
DVDs mit Xine abspielen
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...threadid=88337
Wie spiele ich WMV auf dem MPlayer ab unter SuSE8.2?
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...threadid=89131

Rund um die swap-Partition und shmfs(/dev/shm)
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...threadid=88221

konqueror gibt Laufwerke nicht frei
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...threadid=88507

Problem mit dem Drucken/welcher Druckertreiber zB. für Acrobat Reader
Webseite nicht mehr verfügbar - sinngemäß: Sollte (/usr/bin/)lpr nicht
funktionieren, einfach mal mit Eintragung kprinter (=cups) testen

Pfade setzen
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...threadid=83758

Was waren eure größten Linux-Fehler, die ihr je gemacht habt?
(Von der Sowjetunion lernen heißt siegen lernen  :Big Grin: )
Zur Zeit 160 Fehler, die nur einmal passieren sollten!
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...threadid=88303

Formatieren von Disketten
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...threadid=81307

Rund um Java-Versionen
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...threadid=85029

Gelöschte Dateien retten auf nicht verschlüsselten Laufwerken
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...threadid=67090

----------


## LX-Ben

Auf der Suche nach nützlichen Direkt-Befehlen stößt man auf Hunderte!

Häufig benötigte Konsolen-Befehle verrichten schnell und zielgerichtet
ihre Aufgabe, es ist also sinnvoll, einige wenige davon in der Kopf-
datenbank oder in einer Textdatei zu notieren. Eine Reihe weiterer
Befehle/Anwendungen findet man über den kmenü-Baum (Symbol links unten).
Die volle Ausnutzung der Möglichkeiten erschließt sich unter SuSE8.x
erst, wenn man mal die SuSU-Rundtour durchgegangen ist.

Was aber ist mit den Direkt-Befehlen, die eher selten benötigt werden?
Sofern die Anwendungsnamen sprechend hinsichtlich Verwendungszweck sind,
findet man sie über den Dateinamen, in eBooks auch über das Sachgebiet
wie zum Beispiel "Dateien", "Systemfunktionen" usw. Darüber hinaus
findet man aber auch "Befehlsgruppen-Menüs", die häufig mit k...
anfangen.
Ein Negativ-Beispiel: Mit 'ps -aux' werden alle laufenden Prozesse
angezeigt, und mit 'kill nnn' kann ein unter 'ps -aux' angezeigter
Prozess mit Hilfe von dessen nnn=ProcessIdNumber gekillt werden.

GENAU - das Beispiel klingt wieder mal ziemlich kryptisch - und an
dieser Stelle setzt ein vergleichsweise unbekannter Befehlsbereich an,
nämlich 'ksysguard', mit dem man Prozesse in mehreren Stufen
anzeigen und auch abschießen sowie jede Menge weiterer Systeminfos
erhalten kann - siehe Anhang.
======================
Ergänzungs-Tipp - da immer mal wieder der Lautstärke-Regler gesucht
wird: In einer Konsole findet 'whereis kmix' bei '/opt/kde3/bin/kmix'.
Um das Symbol 'Lautstärke-Regler' dauerhaft rechts unten verfügbar
zu bekommen, bin ich wie folgt vorgegangen: konqueror gestartet und
nach '/opt/kde3/bin/' navigiert. (Schmuckloses) Symbol kmix auf den
Desktop gezogen - Verknüpfung erstellen; Klick auf das Symbol und
voila der Lautsprecher ist da - auch nach Reboot noch vorhanden.

Als ordentlicher Mensch verschiebe ich das Symbol noch in meinen
eigenen Desktop-Hauptordner Multimedia. Per Rechtsklick auf
kmix kann die Anwendung noch angepasst werden.

----------


## LX-Ben

Weitere Konsolenbefehle, die häufiger benötigt werden (könnten):

1. Will man an zwei verschiedenen Stellen des Verzeichnisbaumes gleichzeitig
arbeiten, so kann man mit 'cd -'  ins vorherige Verzeichnis wechseln und
mit einem weiteren 'cd -' in das aktuelle Verzeichnis zurückwechseln -
also beliebig oft hin und her wechseln.

2. Mit 'du -m | sort -n' werden in der Konsole per DiskUsage die Verzeichnisse
nach MB-Belegungsgröße sortiert. Bezugspunkt ist das aktuelle Verzeichnis.
Oder als Desktop-wirksamen Befehl 'kdirstat' starten (auch als user).

3. Der Befehl 'kdesu' ermöglicht dem root temporär die Nutzung eines
Desktopprogramms. Wird 'kdesu konqueror' gestartet, so stehen unter root 
ALLE Möglichkeiten des Dateimanagers uneingeschränkt zur Verfügung,
ohne sich als neuen Bediener root anmelden zu müssen.

4. Mit 'konsole &' können weitere eigenständige Desktop-Konsolen gestartet
werden. Text-Konsolen werden mit 'Strg+Alt+F1..F8' gestartet.

5. Grafische Oberfläche startet nicht mehr (SuSE 8.x)
a) Text-Konsole starten mit Strg+Alt+F1 (nach X-Absturz befindet man sich
in Text-Konsole-7, in der man aber nichts Zielführendes starten kann).
b) Als root einloggen **)
c) 'LANG=de_DE sax2' starten.
Das vorangestellte LANG=de_DE sorgt dafür, dass das X-Konfigurationsprogramm
SaX2 deutschsprachig startet. SaX2 versucht nun, ein grafisches System zu
starten. 
d) Erscheinen die Einstellungen korrekt (unten rechts erscheint Pinguin),
können die Einstellungen mit OK übernommen werden. Andernfalls auf 'Change
configuration' klicken, SaX2 lädt die Treiberdatenbank und man kann die
korrekten Werte eingeben. Unter dem Punkt Monitor finden sich die 
Einstellungen zum Monitor und zur Grafikkarte.

**) Zum Testen bei gestartetem Desktop muss nach Ziffer b) zuerst der
Desktop mit 'init 3' (=runlevel 3) beendet werden - wird bei Unterlassen aber
auch von sax2 angezeigt. Ist Ziffer d) beendet, kann mit 'init 5' der Neustart
des Desktop erfolgen.

----------


## LX-Ben

Das Haupt-Thema befasst sich mit 'Vorhandene Befehle nützlich
einsetzen', und nach meinen Notizen kommen ein paar Anregungen hinzu:

1. Um immer mal wieder auftretende Namens-Komplikationen mit
einzelnen Anwendungen zu vermeiden, sollten deutsche Sonderzeichen
(ä...ß) und Leerzeichen (Ersatz durch Unterstrich _ ) bei Verzeichnis-,
Dateinamen und Kennwörtern grundsätzlich vermieden werden.

2. "Wie lange dauert denn das Löschen bzw. Kopieren" oder "wie weit
ist der PC denn jetzt?" Wichtige Befehle führe ich auf der konsole
aus, da man durch die einzugebende Befehlssyntax viel genauer
festlegt, was der PC zu tun hat. Hier ein Beispiel - die große
DatenPartition /mnt/hda11 soll inhaltlich identisch nach /dev/hda12
dupliziert werden, aber in der konsole fehlt die 'Fortschritts-
anzeige' [der cp-Schalter -v (verbose) ist kein geeigneter Ersatz,
denn was besagt schon die Einzelanzeige von 125000 Dateinamen auf
dem Bildschirm]:

/mnt # lsof [listet, ob offene files vorhanden sind]
/mnt # cd hda11
/mnt/hda11 # cp -a * /mnt/hda12 &
REM & startet das Kopieren als Hintergrundprozess. Und nun
REM kann laufend mit 'df -m' das Kopieren von /mnt/hda11 in die
REM Partition /mnt/hda12 per 'Füllstand' beobachtet werden,
REM Zeitdauer bei 125tausend Dateien mit 2,6GB rund 11 Minuten.

3. Dass jedes dev(ice) einen mount-Verzeichnis braucht, um in das
vorhandene System eingespiegelt zu werden und unter dem 'mount-Namen' angesprochen werden zu können, ist eine Binsenweisheit. Lästig dabei
ist, dass die mount-Namen (die insbesondere bei konsolen-Nutzung
benötigt werden) je nach Distribution sehr eigenwillig vergeben
werden (und eine nachträgliche Eigen-Änderung in logischere Namen
beim nächsten DistributionsUpdate zu Problemen führen könnte) -
hier die SuSE8.x-"Namens-Logik".

/dev/cdrecorder /media/cdrecorder
/dev/cdrom .... /media/cdrom
/dev/fd0 ...... /media/floppy
/dev/hda1 ..... /windows/win98 [nur ..win98 ist eigene Namenswahl]

a) Um die mount-Namen wiederzufinden, reicht ein 'cat /etc/fstab'
b) Neue Partitionen mounte ich wegen Namenslogik generell zB. als
'/dev/hda6 /mnt/hda6' - ein 'ls /mnt' zeigt übersichtlich die Namen.

4. root per konqueror (auch ein alter Hut): Generell wird Linux aus
Sicherheitsgründen als user genutzt. Doch auch nach einem Jahr gibt
es bei mir immer wieder root-Systemwartungsarbeiten, die per Desktop
komfortabler ausgeführt werden können. Also wechsele ich in meinen
Desktop-Ordner 'Arbeitsplatz' [dort befinden sich auch meine
Laufwerkssysmbole]  - Neu erstellen - Textdatei und selbst-
sprechenden Namen 'kdesu konqueror' vergeben sowie dem Inhalt

#!/bin/bash
kdesu konqueror

und speichern. Dann mit Rechtsklick - Eigenschaften - Berechtigungen
ausführbar machen - und schon ist root-Desktopnutzung komfortabel
auch unter gestartetem user ohne Sicherheitsverlust möglich, denn
kdesu fragt vor Start das root-password ab. Im gestarteten konqueror
kann man zusätzlich  per Extras - Terminal öffnen - per Klick sofort
eine root-konsole starten (überprüfbar mit 'whoami'): Anwendungs-
beispiel unter SuSE8.x ist zum Beispiel der Direktbefehl 'yast2' -
Start der Systemkonfigurationseinstellungen. Auch kde-Befehle
wie kwrite können nun ohne vorheriges 'xhost +localhost' genutzt
werden.

5. Links unten (Kontrolleiste, Kommandoleiste) befindet sich bei
mir eine Verknüpfung mit kwrite. Nach Klick auf dieses Symbol und
Datei - Zuletzt geöffnete Dateien - öffne ich meine ../temp.txt,
mit der eigene Notizen komfortabel abgespeichert werden können.

6. Im konqueror steht unter Adresse im Regelfall ein Eintrag wie
'file:/..'. Mit dem Eintrag 'man:/' werden alle vorhandenen Manuals
angezeigt, mit 'man:/a' alle Manuals, die mit 'a' anfangen usw.

"Schön und gut - aber wie ich suche Manuals zum Verändern von
Partitionsgrößen?!" Hierfür ist die konsolen-Nutzung flexibler,
mit 'apropos resize' werden mehr als 20 Manuals aufgelistet, die
das Wort 'resize' enthalten: Angenehmerweise werden dann rechts
neben dem Manual-Namen weitere Detailerläuterungen angezeigt,
einige Anzeige-Beispiele:

resize2fs (8)        - ext2 file system resizer
Tk_MoveResizeWindow (3) - change window configuration or attributes
rrdresize (1)        - alters the size of an RRA and creates new .rrd file
resize_term (3ncurses) - change the curses terminal size
resize_reiserfs (8)  - Reiserfs filesystem resizer
is_term_resized (3ncurses) - change the curses terminal size
Tk_ResizeWindow (3)  - change window configuration or attributes
resizeterm (3ncurses) - change the curses terminal size
resizecons (8)       - change kernel idea of the console size
...

7. user startet zB. in der konsole den Befehl 'Kinternet'
(absichtlich falsch geschrieben) und erhält die Meldung
bash: Kinternet: command not found
PS: Das Beispiel ist witzig, dann nach korrekter Eingabe mit
user@linux:~> kinternet [erscheint die falsche Schreibweise] -->
KInternet is already running.

Die Fragen NACH der Anzeige 'command not found' lauten
-war es ein Fehler in der Groß-/Kleinschreibung?
-oder ist der Befehl nicht in einem Pfad?
-oder ist der Befehl für user nicht verfügbar/nicht installiert?

Die Such-Lösung würde mit 'find / -iname Kinternet' erfolgen,
aber oh weh - es gibt massenweise Meldungen wie
'find: /etc/cups/certs: Keine Berechtigung'. Doch auch hierfür
gibt es eine Lösung - 2> leitet Meldungen des "Fehlerausgabe-
Kanals" um, zB. mit 2>nul in den elektronischen Müllkasten, also
'find / -iname Kinternet 2>nul' heisst die Lösung.
Um alle Dateien zu finden, in denen das Wort kinternet vorkommt,
muss nach *kinternet* gesucht werden (-iname bedeutet Groß-/
Kleinschreibung ist egal).

Um zu überprüfen, ob es sich wirklich um eine ausführbare Datei
handelt wird zB. 'ls -la /opt/kde3/share/apps/kinternet'
eingegeben - diese Ergebnisanzeige belegt jedoch, dass es sich
in diesem Falle um ein directory handelt:
drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2003-05-04 18:32 .
PS: Komfortabler ist der Befehl 'kfind', aber es fehlen einige
Anzeigedetails etwa über den Dateityp; dafür können per kfind
gefundene Dateien direkt gestartet bzw. editiert werden.

8. U.a. mozilla, netscape und mozilla-firebird schnell machen
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...threadid=61662

9. Lange Zeit nutzte ich mein Linux-System mit der Frage im
Hinterkopf 'Prima, dass alles so reibungslos funktioniert mit
diesen vielen inits, aber wie hängt das alles zusammen?'

Eine ganz ausgezeichnete Darstellung findet sich hier "Von init an
- wie Linux sich die Stiefel anzieht: Nach dem Einschalten zeigt
ein Computer viele kryptische Nachrichten an, bevor er sich mit
dem Login-Bildschirm meldet. Wir zeigen, was im Hintergrund des
Boot-Vorgangs abläuft.." Das Lesen der Darstellung ist für das
Linux-Grundverständnis unverzichtbar.
http://www.linux-user.de/ausgabe/200...nit/index.html

BIOS - Boot-Sektor [REM Boot=auch Stiefel,s.o.] - Kernelspace
und Userspace - Hardware - initrd [Urstart als RAMDisk]-
init: Die Mutter aller (automatisch gestarteten) Prozesse -
Runlevel - Aktivitäten von init..



> Wenn Sie gerade ein Stündchen Zeit haben, sehen Sie sich
> doch einmal die init-Scripte für die wichtigsten Runlevel an.
> Dabei lernt man eine Menge über das System -- und nebenbei auch
> über die Programmierung mit der Shell..


10. Auf den Beitrag SuSE-Desktop - Icons frei anordnen
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...threadid=99659
wird hingewiesen sein - könnte ja sein, dass nach dem Update auf
SuSE9.0 in 10/2003 durch den Suse-Watcher wieder alle Laufwerks-
symbole vom Desktop verschwinden, und das muss NICHT sein..  :Big Grin:

----------


## LX-Ben

"Aus gegebenem Anlass.." wie es so schön heißt:
Schaut ruhig mal alle ein bis zwei Monate systematisch bei
Tipps_und_Tricks herein - ich finde da immer wieder Neues/Anregendes.
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/foru...php?forumid=44

Und natürlich auch "Hier Suchen und Finden, Links, Tutorials"
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/foru...5&pagenumber=1

----------


## LX-Ben

Dieses Gemischtwaren-Thema zu Nützlichem rund um Linux ist außer Konkorrenz zu systematischen Tipp-Sammlungen - eben das, was sich für mich als nützlich erwiesen hat. Hier die vorletzte Folge.
---
"Habe SuSE9.0 auf meinem PC installiert - und nun?" war mal eine etwas provokante Frage im Forum. Meine Antworten waren:
1. Zuerst brauchst du dein Anforderungsprofil - wie soll der PC genutzt werden?
2. Falls dir erstmal die Übersicht fehlt - hier der Klassiker von stefan.becker: Tipps und Links für Windows Umsteiger - http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...hreadid=105375
3. Überhaupt ist das Lesen der Beiträge in den ersten beiden Foren fast 'Pflichtveranstaltung.'
4. Erstelle dir parallel 'zum Erobern des neuen Wissens' eine To-Do-Liste, die je nach Priorität und verfügbarer Zeit abgearbeitet wird. Einfacher kann man kaum Schritt für Schritt vorgehen.
========================

Mein Konzept der 'kleinen Datensicherung' auf einen externen Datenträger (ZIP100):
1. Die Volldatensicherung ist unverzichtbar, um zeitsparend und sicher den PC auf den letzten stabilen Stand zurückzubringen. Gründe dafür gibt es viele
- Bedienungsfehler
- Festplattendefekte
- getestete aber ungeeignete Software spurenlos putzen durch Restaurieren aus der letzten Datensicherung.

2. Daneben gibt es laufende Ergänzungen durch interessante Beiträge aus Foren, neue Software die ich separat für CDRW-Brennen sammele usw. Dafür jeweils eine Vollsicherung ist natürlich verschenkte Zeit, also werden solche Dateien in ein  eigenes Verzeichnis gesichert. Dazu habe mir nachfolgendes simples script geschrieben, dass die Quell-Dateien mit den auf zip100 gesicherten Dateien vergleicht und nur die neuen/geänderten Dateien sichert. An diesem Beispiel zeigt sich ganz deutlich, dass klickbare Desktop-Bedienung kontra  konsole/scripte keine Gegensätze sind, sondern es sollte die jeweils komfortablere Lösung gewählt werden.

Scriptname: neues2zip #sprechender Name, ausführbar machen
mount /dev/sda4
#/dev/sda4 /mnt/zip100 auto noauto,user,sync 0 0 [Vordefinition in der /etc/fstab]
cp -ruv /windows/austausch/neues /mnt/zip100
#einen vergleichbaren cp-Befehl /nur geänderte files/ habe ..
#.. ich per Desktop nicht gefunden
umount /dev/sda4
eject /dev/sda4
#der Rest ist klar, umount und auswerfen.

Anmerkung: Selbst wenn es per Desktop einen vergleichbaren cp-Befehl geben sollte, so würde das für diesen Lösungsbedarf zu einem elendigen Geklicke führen statt einem einfachen 'neues2zip'; meist dauert das Ergänzungskopieren eine knappe Minute, und wenn die Füllmenge des zip100-Datenträgers gegen 90 MB geht, wird auf die entsprechende CDRW umgeladen, ca. alle drei Monate.
========================

CD lässt sich nicht mounten - aus http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...hreadid=109901

"mount -t iso9660 /dev/scd0 /cdrom geht nicht
Wie bereits erwähnt, kann ich mein cdrom-lw nicht mehr mounten:
'mount: /dev/scd0 is not a valid block device'"

Das ist eine ganz allgemeine Fehlermeldung, die kommt auch dann, wenn das falsche Device angesprochen wird.
Schreib doch mal genauer, was in der fstab steht und was du als welcher Benutzer in der konsole eingibst: Bei einer ähnlichen Frage (Disk mounten geht nicht) stellte sich heraus, dass bei fstab-vorgemounteter Disk unter User nur noch 'mount /dev/fd0' einzugeben ist, und im übrigen ist 'mount -t ..' dem root vorbehalten.
========================
ftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/pub/linux/knoppix/ DOWNLOADS von Knoppix-ISOs
-------------
FAQs / Linux-FAQs / CAPI4LINUX [ISDN]:
http://www.newsgate.ch/de/de.comp.os.../msg05249.html
https://www.linux-community.de/Neues/story?storyid=7058
http://www.linux-community.de/Neues/story?storyid=8377
http://www.avm.de/de/index.html?Serv...NUX/index.php3
------------------
FAQs / Linux-FAQs / ADSLLINUX
http://www.gnustuff.com/pub/doc/adsl...dsl-howto.html
http://www.florian-gruendel.de/computer.htm
Installationsanleitungen für ADSL http://www.adsl4linux.de/howtos/
=========
http://filecenter.shacknet.nu
Alles rund 'um freies Fernsehen' incl. Linux
=========================
Internetsicherheit testen - Externe Port-Tests u.ä.

www.pcflank.com

http://tools-on.net/
www.port-scan.de
----
Linux-CDs fertig erwerben
www.liniso.de
http://www.iso-top.info
http://www.distrowatch.com
http://www.linuxiso.org
http://www.callacd.com
=========================
Jede Menge Mini-Linuxe -auch für Diskettenboot-
http://dilbert.physast.uga.edu~andy/minilinux.html

Problemlösungen zu nicht ansprechbaren CD-Laufwerken.
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...&postid=652563
=================
Damit die Bezugsmöglichkeit zum Ebook 'Kofler 6. Auflage (aktuelle)' nicht in der Versenkung verschwindet und dank der großzügigen Traffic-Spende von randy²:
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...5&pagenumber=3
=================
AltGr und die verdammten Sonderzeichen - ein Hoch auf die Suchen-Datenbankfunktion [Sammelbeitrag]: http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...hreadid=110100
=================
Wer selbst Vorgänge automatisieren will (Zeit ist Geld, und sicher eingetippte Scripte tippen keine Tippfehler  :Big Grin: ) - findet wunderschöne Script-Lösungen und Hilfe im 'Schwestern-Forum: MrUnix (Programmieren) http://www.mrunix.de/forums/index.php?s=
Damit kann man sich Antworten zu geheimisvollen Transaktionen beschaffen wie "Ich habe jetzt per YAST-xyz meine Eingaben eingetippt, aber in welcher Datei speichert meine Distribution die Eingaben?" Ein winziges Script, und schon findet man mit find alle Dateien, die in den letzten fünf Minuten geändert wurden.

Wer schon mal schmulen möchte, welche Log-Dateien sich in den letzten fünf Minuten geändert haben  :Big Grin:  'find /var/log -type f -mmin -5 2> nul'
=================

NTFS 2 FAT32 ohne Datenverlust
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...hreadid=110647
=================

----------


## LX-Ben

Zum Abschluss noch ein paar bewährte Hinweise und Links.

kfind "als kleine Suchen-Datenbank"

Mittlerweile habe ich von Linuxforen ca. 800 Beiträge wegen aktuellem Lösungsbedarf oder auf Vorrat gespeichert. Trotz vergebener sprechender Dateinamen ist konqueror zum Suchen der Dateinamen etwas mühsam. Die fast ideale Lösung ist die Desktoplösung mit [beispielhaftem] Aufruf von kfind - Name: * - Suchen in: file:/neues/lx - Inhalt/enthaltener Text: Suchbegriff fstab .. listet im Ergebnisfenster vier Dateinamen auf, die direkt per Klick angewählt und eingesehen werden können. kfind ist laut angegrautem Button bereits vorgerüstet, mit nächster Generation zusätzlich  auch Datums-bezogen zu suchen.
=================

kill -9 #aber welche pid-Nummer?
Gelegentlich hängt mein MozillaFirebird beim Download (wohl zu alte Version, ich Faulpelz), aber kein Problem - mit 'ps -aux | grep *bird*' werden die zutreffenden  pid's (Prozess-ID-Numbers) angezeigt und können mit 'kill -9 pid-Nr.' gekillt werden. Anfangs habe ich die höchsten pid's zuerst gekillt, doch richtiger ist es, die niedrigste pid zuerst zu starten, weil der Rest ist dann meistens automatich miterledigt.

Shadowblade informiert per PM über eine notwendige Ergänzung:
'ps -aux | grep *bird*' zum vereinfachten Suchen nach MozillaFirebird kann auch als 'ps -aux | grep bird' eingegeben werden, dh. im Gegensatz zum find-Befehl sind offensichtlich * als Platzhalter für Suchbegriffe NICHT erforderlich. Aktuell  überprüft mit "grep (GNU grep) 2.5.1" (SuSE8.2).
=================

Desktop-Programm startet (nach längerer Anzeige eines Ladesymbols) NICHT

.. und es erfolgt auch keine Fehlermeldung: In diesem Falle das Programm per konsole starten, dann werden meist reichlich Fehlermeldungen für Analyse angezeigt. Ggf. muss die ausführbare Anwendung mit whois, whereis oder 'find / -iname *name* 2> nul' gesucht werden # 2> nul unterdrückt die Meldung 'keine Berechtigung für Verzeichnis..
==================

chkconfig --list #starten mit su ..
listet übersichtlich die aktiven Dienste mit Runlevel-Angabe [Desktop ist 5}.

Mit 'netstat -nlp' kann herausgefunden werden, welche Programme welche Internet-wirksamen TCP(UDP)-Ports geöffnet haben (konsolenfenster auf maximal stellen).

Für häufig genutzte Desktop-Programme*) zB. gimp legt man sich eine Desktop-Verknüpfung an, per kde einfach realisierbar. Seltener genutzte Desktop-Programme werden mit der Tastenfolge Alt+F2 und dann Eingabe des Programmnamens sowie ggf. zustätzlich der aufzurufenden Nutz-Datei ausgewählt.
*) Es gibt tatsächlich Desktop-Programmaufrufe, die sich nur per Desktop und nicht per konsole starten lassen!
==================

Sicherheit mit Schwerpunkt für Einzelplatzanwender, aber nicht nur..

1. Vieles ist durch Kennwörter abgesichert, diese sollten entsprechend dem Stand der Technik per 12/2003 mindestens sieben Stellen lang sein sowie alfanumerische und  Sonderzeichen beinhalten. Eine zu aktivierende Verzögerung von fünf Sekunden nach fehlerhaftem Kennwort ist eine zusätzliche sehr wirksame Crack-Bremse.

2. Cobra's LinuxTips - mit den zwei Links http://kingcobra.de.vu/ und http://kickme.to/kingcobra/

Lasst euch nicht täuschen, trotz Erst-Erstellungsdatum 11/2001 ein Geschenk für Linux-Anwender! Ein Profi der ersten Stunde gibt sein Wissen weiter, hat mir viel geholfen, jenseits von SuSE-yast2 Zusammenhänge zu erkennen. Gemäß Link 'Security' werden zum Beispiel für einen Einzelplatz-PC keinerlei Serverdienste benötigt; unter anderem über die dort detailliert beschriebenen Anpassungen in der /etc/host.deny sowie /etc/host.allow sowie die /etc/security/access.conf können die Serverfunktionen jenseits von Desktop-Hilfen wirksam abgeschaltet werden. Viren- und Wurm-Seuchen wie unter MS-XP mit dem standardmäßig aktivierten Server sind damit von vorn herein ausgeschlossen. Macht euch selbst ein Bild durch Hereinklicken.

3. Eine niveauvolle Mandrake-Umsteigerdiskussion incl. rpm-Erörterung findet sich auch hier --> http://www.trojaner-board.de/forum/u...;f=13;t=000330
Wissen nutzen, wo auch immer es auftreten möge  :Smilie: 
===================

Wer jetzt über die Menge der zusätzlichen Hinweise 'brummelt' sei beruhigt, ich habe auch länger nicht alles sofort verstanden/anwendet. Manches ist auch Wiederholung. Und da wir (hoffentlich noch lange) nicht von unzählbaren Patches gejagt werden oder durch eine Lücke alles Infrage-gestellt wird, lässt sich die To-Do-Liste gemütlich(er) angehen.

Abschlussbemerkung: Bitte auch mit Linux nie die Geduld verlieren, ein PC lässt so vieles klaglos mit sich machen, doch gelegentlich dauert ein Vorgang unter 'menschenprogrammierten Programm-Sonderbedingungen' länger als erwartet - ganz selten ist die Befürchtung berechtigt "die Festplatte ist im Eimer."  :Smilie:  - vieles heilt die Datensicherung nach dem letzten fehlerfreien Stand.

Viele Grüße
LX-Ben

----------


## kpelka

Könntest Du bzw. Ihr noch ein Paar tipps zu Sambe Server bzw. Router hinterlassen,
 halt so allgemeine Dinge dinge.
Danke kpelka

----------


## kiker99

Noch ein Tipp:
Irgendwo ein Icon anlegen, unter Befehl 'mplayer vcd://1 -cdrom-device /dev/hdc -vo sdl -fs' eintragen. Wenn ihr dann mal ne vcd schauen wollt, muss man das Icon nur anklicken und kann den Film geniessen. 
Finde ich sehr praktisch  :Big Grin:

----------


## LX-Ben

@kpelka: Im ersten Teilforum "Links, Tutorials" wirst du bereits fündig, das sieht alles sehr brauchbar aus, und hier die mit der SUCHEN-Funktion entdeckten zehn Beiträge zu SAMBA* --> Da die kopierten Links zur Zeit nicht forumsbezogen funktionieren, musst du selbst Suchen anklicken, Schlüsselwort "samba*" und links unten bei 'Durchsuche Forum' "Hier Suchen und Finden, Links und Tutorials" starten. 

Bei Tipps&Tricks gibt es weitere neun gute  Fundstellen - entdecke die Schätze bei Linuxforen  :Smilie:

----------


## LX-Ben

Doch noch zwei wichtige lokale Links, die ich mir aktuell bookmarked habe:

SuSE Linux Benutzerhandbuch (SuSE9.0)
file:/usr/share/doc/packages/suselinux-userguide_de/html/index.html

SuSE Linux Stichwortverzeichnis [SuSE9.0)
file:/usr/share/doc/packages/suselinux-userguide_de/html/ix01.html

--> Die Konfiguration, Grafisches Login, YaST-Online-Update, Das Ressourcenfenster, Update Optionen, Weitere Informationen, Weiterführende Informationen, TV- und Radio-Karten, Routing, Firewall, Optionen der Bootloader-Konfiguration, Runlevel einstellen im YaST, Treiber-CD des Herstellers laden, Die Fenster, Das Hauptfenster, KInternet ? der Weg ins WWW, KSnapshot: Bildschirmphotos erstellen, Umgang mit Disketten und CDs oder DVDs, Konfiguration von Nautilus, Archive verwalten mit dem File Roller, Globale Einstellungen vornehmen/ändern, Einfügen einer Grafik, Zellattribute ändern, Importieren von Tabellen, Zeichnen mit OpenOffice.org Draw, Einfügen einer Seite, Hilfe, Adressdaten durchsuchen, Java und JavaScript, Weiterführende Informationen, Hintergrundinformationen zur Verschlüsselung, Netzwerkverbindungen einrichten, Beispiele für Filter, Eigene Nachrichten verschlüsseln, Weiterführende Informationen, GNOME-CD-Player-Applet, Das Launcher-Menü, Videotext mit alevt, Webcams und motv, nxtvepg - Die Fernsehzeitschrift am PC, Weitere Hinweise, Weitere Informationen, Die Vorschau, Endgültiges Scannen, Die Galerie, OCR Texterkennung, Weiterführende Informationen, Aufräumen, Das Sticky-Bit, Sonstiges, Links und Literatur

A

Absturz, Die SuSE Linux-FAQ
Adressverwaltung (Siehe KDE-Adressbuch)
alevt, Videotext mit alevt
alsamixer, alsamixer
Arbeitsfläche freigeben, Desktop Sharing: Arbeitsfläche freigeben
Automatische Einwahl, Hinweise zur Einwahl ins Internet

B

Backup, Backup

    Erstellen mit YaST, Sicherungkopie der Systembereiche
    Wiederherstellen, System wieder herstellen

Bash, Einführung in die Bash

    Befehle, Befehle
    Funktionen, Funktionen der Bash
    Pipes, Umleitungen
    Wildcards, Wildcards

Befehle, Wichtige Linux-Befehle im Überblick

    cat, Inhaltsbefehle
    cd, Dateiverwaltung
    ...

----------


## Killerkuno

Sehr nützlich LX-Ben !!
Danke weiter so !!

----------


## LX-Ben

Das hat sich so im letzten halben Jahr angesammelt, aber dann ist wirklich Schluss   :Cool:  

-Wenn es Probleme beim Einbinden von Hardware gibt, sind die ersten Prüfsteine die sogenannten 'Sicheren Starteinstellungen', bei SuSE/grub in der Datei /boot/grub/menu.lst in diesem Zeilenblock ablesbar:
---
###Don't change this comment - YaST2 identifier: Original name: failsafe###
title Failsafe
    kernel (hd0,9)/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda10 showopts ide=nodma apm=off acpi=off vga=normal noresume nosmp noapic maxcpus=0  3
    initrd (hd0,9)/boot/initrd
---
Nutzung/Lösung an einem konkreten Beispiel: Nach Update SuSE9.0 zu 9.1 war zwar das DVD-CD-Kombi-Laufwerk ansprechbar, jedoch nicht mehr der CD-Brenner (".. hdc ist kein blockorientiertes Gerät.."). Wie aus nachstehendem menu.lst-Auszug ersichtlich, hat das SuSE9.1-Update versehentlich die ide-scsi-Emulation für das zweite CD-Laufwerk nicht gelöscht (jetzt direkte ide-Unterstützung ohne Emulation per scsi). Hätte das Löschen dieser Option allein nicht zum Erfolg geführt, so hätte ich als nächstes den Eintrag dieser Optionen getestet -->  ide=nodma apm=off acpi=off
---
ALTER STARTEINTRAG!!!

###Don't change this comment - YaST2 identifier: Original name: Suse9.1-TEST(hda11-Test)###
title Suse9.1-TEST(hda11-Test)
    kernel (hd0,9)/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda11  hdc=ide-scsi  vga=791
    initrd (hd0,9)/boot/initrd

-'Hilfe, ich kann beim konqueror nichts mehr einstellen, weil die *M*enüleiste fehlt!' Kommt gar nicht so selten vor --> Strg+M stellt die Menüleiste wieder her; eine leicht zu merkende Eselsbrücke.

-Auch wenn die Linux-Dateisysteme bei mir bisher sehr stabil und fehlerfrei arbeiteten, starte ich alle zwei Monate meine Knoppix-CD und überprüfe die (nicht gemounteten) Partitionen, der Zeitaufwand bei einer Standard-Workstation beträgt gerade mal eine Minute --> 
e2fsck -f /dev/hda10 .. 
dosfsck -f /dev/hda1 ..
#Bei ext2/3-Partitionen bekommt man dann auch die Auflistung der Fragmentierung, die selten über 1 Prozent liegt. 

-Eine nützliche Ergänzung zu den Büchern Kofler-Linux und 'Linux in a Nutshell' ist der
Leitfaden für die Systemverwaltung 
7. aktualisierte und erweiterte Auflage 
Linux-Handbuch von Hetze/Hohndel/Müller/Kirch 7. Auflage
http://www.linux-ag.de/linux/LHB/

Die entpackte HTML-Anwendung reicht mit 3,2 MB natürlich nicht an den Umfang der beiden Bücher heran, ist jedoch vor allem für bash-Anwender mit einer Fülle von praxisnahen Beispielen ausgestattet (ein teilweiser Mangel bei den Büchern)!

-NMAP Der Security Portscanner für Linux und Windows - Untertitel 'Netzwerksicherheit vorbeugend  '. Wer eine auch grafisch gut aufbereitete Befehlsreferenz sucht, wird hier mit sechs Seiten fündig --> http://www.brain-pro.de/pdf/nmpadeutsch.pdf

http://www.german-secure.de/index.ph...id=72&Itemid=3




> Befehlslistenübersicht - 12 Sep 2004
> German-Secure hat eine kleine Liste zusammen gestellt mit einigen wesentlichen Komandofunktionen für Linuxanwendungen. Inhalt: Komando, Erklärung in Kurzform.


Nichts weltbewegend Neues, aber ein paar Anregungen ergeben sich eigentlich immer aus neuen Zusammenstellungen.

----------


## Freekazonid

oft gefragt: um NUR die ip des gewuenschten interfaces zu bekommen


```
 /sbin/ifconfig eth0 | grep inet | cut -d : -f 2 | cut -d \   -f 1
```

-------------------------------------------------------------
um das piepen des speakers in der konsole abzustellen

xset b off

_Ergänzung (carnil): Man beachte das zusätzliche Leerzeichen hinter \. Man beachte ausserdem, dass dieser Befehl eventuell auch noch eine zusätzliche leere Zeile zurückliefern kann, wenn ifconfig nämlich sowohl inet anzeigt, als auch inet6._

----------


## carnil

Wenn wir schon beim Thema sind:

In diesem Mini-Command geht es darum, wie man die externe IP mithilfe von lynx bekommt.

*Folgende Voraussetzungen:*
lynxgrepheadtrsed

*Was bewirkt der Tipp?*
Damit lässt sich durch die Seite www.whatismyip.com die zugewiesene IP z.B. eines Providers ermitteln, und zurückgeben.
Folgender Befehl verhilft zum Ziel:


```
lynx -dump www.whatismyip.com | grep IP | head -n1 | tr -d YourIPis|cut -d "" -f 1|sed -e s/"   "//
```

*Bemerkung:*
Im sed-Ausdruck wird ein dreifaches Leerzeichen, durch ein leeres String ersetzt.

MfG carnil

----------

